# 2013 Frameset?



## rboseley99 (May 6, 2010)

I’ll just think out loud - you can tune out. I bought one an early 2010 6.5 out of the warehouse - before they went all P1. Not a problem - I like the matt black and silver with a touch of red. The only actual problem is the frame is a 54, and I really could use a 52. We were able to make some adjustments, so that the bike does fit - just not perfectly. SO - with the 2013 6 series frameset at $3600, if I were to get the frame and build from my all DA group - I would have a 2010 6 series frameset. One sales person said I could easily get $2500 on Ebay. Which would make for an over-all fairly good deal.  The problem is - I don’t see more than $1900 in my FS. Any thoughts? Also, I am not at all sure that I like the brake placement on the 2013’s.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

$2500 for a used 2010 frameset seams like a huge stretch to me. That $1900 even seams a little high.


----------



## Adrianinkc (Nov 13, 2011)

Treks resale value is sh*t. There is 6.9ssl frames on eBay for $2,000.


----------

